# A candid shot of Chinese Girls Barbecue --- CC welcome



## goheer (Jul 22, 2011)

Barbecue Eid ul Azha by Mansoor Goheer, on Flickr


I just noticed the barbecue -- and since I was holding my camera I did a quick candid shot --- Any suggestions for improvement are most welcome !!


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 22, 2011)

I think it is a wonderful picture but, for the life of me, hy do people post such little snaps?




Barbecue Eid ul Azha by Mansoor Goheer, on Flickr


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 22, 2011)

Why ever not? 
Is this a photography forum or is this a photography forum?
So why not post photos?
To me it is a more or less exotic scene, so it offers something for me to look at (our barbecue looks different! We wear different clothes, we look differently).

For the actual photo I cannot suggest anything to make it better, though I'd have liked it more if the hand and sleeve and the orange sleeve had not been within the frame.


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 22, 2011)

BECAUSE THEY ARE TOO SMALL


----------



## The_Traveler (Jul 22, 2011)

Part of the problem is the stupid limitation on photo size on this forum.
The rest I don't know.


----------



## LaFoto (Jul 22, 2011)

When I first saw this photo, it was as large as it shows in your quotation. No idea why I now also only see such a small photo in the OP's post? It isn't the forum that's made it so tiny, else you'd have that bar on top of it suggesting you click to get a larger image...


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 22, 2011)

To me the hand is part of the image as the person is more than likely fanning the embers.  Good to see what is happening in other parts of the world.  Wish they would have made eye contact with you, don't be afraid to ask, as we do ask we find it easier.
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## goheer (Jul 22, 2011)

LaFoto said:


> Why ever not?
> For the actual photo I cannot suggest anything to make it better, though I'd have liked it more if the hand and sleeve and the orange sleeve had not been within the frame.



The orange sleeve is undesirable but I may have lost the moment if I would have waited for her to move away. These people were neither known to me nor were posing for me. I just took the opportunity to take a candid shot.

As regards the other sleeve and the hand --- it was the part of composition. He was a person who had a piece of card board in his hand and he was using it to fan the embers.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 22, 2011)

goheer said:


> As regards the other sleeve and the hand --- it was the part of composition. He was a person who had a piece of card board in his hand and he was using it to fan the embers.


 Everything in the image is part of the composition. Doesn't mean it works. Panning left, and shooting a bit wider would have told more of the story, than a random hand holding a piece of cardboard thats cut off. The tree on the right doesn't add to the story. Does it add to the composition too?


----------



## Virtuosos (Jul 22, 2011)

I do agree...it should of been either purely the 2 girls and no hand, or changing the angle some so you can get more of the body thats hiding to the left. 


Granted, seeing as how this was a quick shot rather than a planned (or welcomed) shoot...I can see it being acceptable. Maybe adding it in a caption or something -shrug-.


----------



## goheer (Jul 23, 2011)

Hey, Thanks to each of you for your response! All of the suggestions have definitely helped me to improve.


Referring to the suggestions regarding the person fanning the ambers --- I am uploading another shot that was taken at the same time --- However I rejected it during my own evaluation. 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/12521065@N03/5964491831/


Barbecue Eid ul Azha 2 by Mansoor Goheer, on Flickr


I will like to hear from you people --- Is this one better or the earlier one ??


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 23, 2011)

Love it! That tells the story!Maybe clone the stray hat over the guys shoulder out.


----------



## Virtuosos (Jul 23, 2011)

Definately better!


----------

